# New Painting - A Bear Encounter



## Pearce (May 5, 2014)

Just finished a painting.

What you guys think?

Acrylic on Canvas


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Pearce said:


> Just finished a painting.
> 
> What you guys think?
> 
> Acrylic on Canvas


From your avatar, I'd think that you were older than 8. You claim to be an illustrator. I'll just have to take your word on that. Some of us should just stick with graphite.


----------



## Pearce (May 5, 2014)

thanks for the constructive advice, not


----------



## Pearce (May 5, 2014)

o and thanks for making me not confident now about art, thanks heaps


----------



## Pearce (May 5, 2014)

and i don't claim to be a illustrator, you dont know me, not one bit, so dont assume anything. 

you think your the best artist in the world??


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Pearce said:


> thanks for the constructive advice, not


You didn't ask for constructive advice. You asked for my thoughts. I'm gave you them.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Pearce said:


> o and thanks for making me not confident now about art, thanks heaps


again you ask me for my thoughts I gave you my honest thoughts. Did you want me to praise you.? If that's all you want to hear ask your family.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Pearce said:


> and i don't claim to be a illustrator, you dont know me, not one bit, so dont assume anything.
> 
> you think your the best artist in the world??


Didn't think that I had claimed to know you. your profile you claim to be an illustrator. I don't claim to be the best in the world. Look at yours


----------



## Pearce (May 5, 2014)

I didn't ask for praise but constructive advice is good. you just go all nasty. why make a comment if it not going to help? you say. you said "Someone of should stick to graphite. wtf does that mean?

i see that you are known for you insensitive comments. maybe think before commenting.


----------



## Pearce (May 5, 2014)

so people older than 8 should paint things that exist
and not paint thin out of their mind?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You are not even able to reread your own posts. You are not able to gleam anything but insensitivity from my comments. I won't respond to anymore you're posts. . you are too sensitive.


----------



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

We post stuff up for appraisal, which means (usually) constructive criticism...CRITISISM! 

There is no way anyone makes progress by hearing what they want to hear, this is false. If you want false, go somewhere else and hear the stuff that makes you happy.

This is a site where people can share ideas, I am not some amazing artist at all. I strive to improve but I don't take it too seriously. Once you find that 'niche' and sell a few works? then you are getting somewhere...IF that's what you want. 

If you like your theme, then rework it. Personally I don't get the theme, but if that's your imagination..then fill your boots


----------

